# Great Contest Bridgton NJ



## jwatki (Sep 16, 2007)

Bridgton NJ Top Five
pigs on the run- grand
philly pigs -reserved
dizzy pigs- third
jacks down home bbq -4th
hoff daddy's bbq- 5th


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats! 

BTW - for everyone that wasn't there, John won a 80lb carved wooden pig as a GC trophy. Not the easiest thing to cart around....

Dan


----------



## jwatki (Sep 16, 2007)

*Great Trophy*

But my God did the wife give me crap about it. Looks good  in our small house. Hey Dan you got mail.


----------



## jwatki (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of the trophy ]  http://pigsontherunbbq.blogspot.com/


----------

